# Johnny is away from the office and taking a short holiday!



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Guys, 

Should have done this one on Wednesday night really.... 

I was off yesterday and am off today on holiday. As some of you know I did have the whole week booked off but due to the issues with the site me and my wife had to cancel and I spent a few days sorting it out. 

I will be back on Monday but I will try and check in and answer emails and stuff over the next couple of days. 

I have never slept for 12 hours (until last night!) 

Cheers guys and thanks again for your understanding over the problems we have had over the last few days. 

Johnny


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

A well deserved one !


----------



## Richy888 (Mar 18, 2007)

A well deserved holiday indeed :thumb: 

Take care matey


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Feet up time  :thumb:


----------



## tompinney (Jan 29, 2006)

Enjoy!


----------

